# What is Krav Maga like?



## jbays (Sep 7, 2001)

What is Krav Maga like in terms of combat philosophy?  I understand it is a "close range" art that teaches you to strike,strike,strike and strike until there is nothing left of your attacker.
What else can you tell me?
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

From the little I've seen of it, Krav Maga looks more like a self-defense system than what I would consider a martial art (in the modern sense, but that's another can o' worms).

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 23, 2001)

...is what the Israeli's are working hard practicing right now with all that has been going down! LOL!

From what i have heard it's a system that is easily learned and basic so that it can be learned quickly by anyone. Diplomats are taught it a lot I think. But I might be wrong.


----------



## Samurai (Sep 26, 2001)

OK, I found a book that helped to answer my question.  It is called KRAV MAGA: AGAINST AN ARMED ATTACK.

This is a great book on the techniques, ideas, and workings of the Krav Maga system.  Besides, what other book teaches you defense against a Hand Grenade......."Ok class, here is a live grenade that we will be practicing defusing in 2-4 seconds".  These guys don't mess around.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 26, 2001)

Unfortunatly and fortunatly KM is the nest big thing for many people. That means lots of exposure. It also means lots of crap get taught.

When instuctors can get certified in a weekend to teach I kinda worry. But for the most part I think those that want it will go looking for good stuff eventually. Then those who are there to look good will find another "new fad."


----------



## Samurai (Sep 27, 2001)

Krav Maga is a SIMPLE martial art.  The is the glory of the concept.
If you have 2-3 years of training in another "hard" style martial art,  then you can get a great background in Krav Maga in about 2-3 weekends.

Krav Maga places emphasis on the Gross Body movements.  These are the movements that you will remember in an actual confrontation.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 4, 2001)

Rumour has it that in the next flick to star Jennifer Lopez she will be a hottie on a mission. She will learn Krav Maga to avenge something or other. I'm sure she'll do it scantily clad while she is doing it...all sweaty...big ole butt hanging out....low cut top...oh man...I have to go see what my wife is doing. Later!


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 8, 2001)

Jennifer Lopez  can do what she would like but she can beat me to the ground.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 27, 2004)

the last time i was here no one could take a joke, but you want to know what
KRAV MAGA is like well you see he sat next to me in math in high school and was very smart,


----------



## FasterthanDeath (Aug 31, 2004)

hahahahahaa! That was funny! Krav Maga is simple and very easy to execute. Most can get their instructors certification very easily. Dont get me wrong, its very effective and is easy for beginners to pick up on and for the experinced its a little few extra moves here and there.


----------



## Trent (Sep 3, 2004)

A student of mine is a Krav Maga certified instructor.  From what I've observed and learned from her and some deep research, it is now Muay Thai (lite) combined with WW2 American Jiu-jitsu as practiced in the U.S. Army during that time period. Many Krav Maga proponents claim a little differently, but I'm not bound to their self-written history. The Muay Thai is a recent addtion (during the late 80's, early 90's), and before focused on Western Boxing with the jiu-jitsu.  Trained properly it is a good, basic art and would serve many folks well.

It is a military style art made famous by the Moussad, good marketing and the movies.  Nothing wrong with it if you like it and have a good instructor.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 3, 2004)

whats good on tv tonight? all this talk about krav maga, you know now that i think of it i think he was a singer, yo mon:idunno:


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

i watched a documentary on some german channel where they showed the head of police teaching Wing Chun, and then they showed some KM.. they did not look a bit different to me!
im sure they shouldnt look the same..


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 4, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> i watched a documentary on some german channel where they showed the head of police teaching Wing Chun, and then they showed some KM.. they did not look a bit different to me!
> im sure they shouldnt look the same..


I always thought KM looked a lot like PFS


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> I always thought KM looked a lot like PFS


 what's PFS again?
 nice icon you got there!
 im sitting here watching what's going on there!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 4, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> what's PFS again?
> nice icon you got there!
> im sitting here watching what's going on there!


Paul Vunak's Progressive Fighting Systems (http://www.fighting.net/ ) I believe he's an Inosanto student.


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Paul Vunak's Progressive Fighting Systems (http://www.fighting.net/ ) I believe he's an Inosanto student.


 oh that guy
 that guy is Wing Chun fighter tho, isnt he?
 i have a video of him
 and yes, this is another reason why i was saying KM looks like WC


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 4, 2005)

Good question; I always thought he was Jun fan (?) JKD. . . I really know very little about Vunak. The little bit of PFS I did seemed like disarmament and armed fighting. . .eh, just without the weapons. lol


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

I study PFS and there is a big HKE emphasis...perhaps that's how it reminds you of KM?


----------



## Loki (Oct 8, 2005)

Krav Maga also has a lot of finer movements that can't just be picked up. And you can't learn Krav Maga over the course of two weekends, sorry.

 I don't know who's propagating BJJ under the name of Krav Maga, but Krav Maga HAS NO GRAPPLING! He takes you to the ground? Gouge eyes, bite, spit, punch, pull hair... no wristlocks, armbars or pins.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 29, 2013)

mebalek said:


> I think Krav Maga is highly effective self-defense ( self-defense) with direct attack  techniques without frills or nonsense ( unnecessary ) techniques. Also  the generic term of combat systems  of the Israeli armed forces, and various civilian self-defense systems.To  be able to use in official and civilian field techniques have been  modified and adapted to teach police and civilians ( self-defense , etc.  )
> Also offers the Krav Maga by a good workout the opportunity to increase his physical and mental fitness.
> see  more at www.krav-maga.us  or checkout videos  on you tube  there are a lot of them outhere ....


What is unnecessary?
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 29, 2013)

Loki said:


> Krav Maga also has a lot of finer movements that can't just be picked up. And you can't learn Krav Maga over the course of two weekends, sorry.
> 
> I don't know who's propagating BJJ under the name of Krav Maga, but Krav Maga HAS NO GRAPPLING! He takes you to the ground? Gouge eyes, bite, spit, punch, pull hair... no wristlocks, armbars or pins.


I think a black belt could get the gist in a few weeks.
Sean


----------



## K-man (Dec 29, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> I think a black belt could get the gist in a few weeks.
> Sean


You are quite right, but it does depend on what style your blackbelt represents. Karate has a lot in common, add some Muay Thai .. presto!


----------



## Crossracer (May 21, 2014)

Old topic. But I teach CKM and what I teach is by it's very nature easy to remember. A person with a black belt is all ready inclined to remember movements and defenses. 
       I enjoy it a lot, it's a great set of skills to have in your tool box. But like anything, you need to practice it from time to time to keep them semi fresh.  


Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

Crossracer said:


> Old topic. But I teach CKM and what I teach is by it's very nature easy to remember. A person with a black belt is all ready inclined to remember movements and defenses.
> I enjoy it a lot, it's a great set of skills to have in your tool box. But like anything, you need to practice it from time to time to keep them semi fresh.
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think it bears any similarities to wing chun? I mean, from what I have seen, it looks like wing chun without any focus on forms or centerline theory. What they share in common is the lack of any flowery, useless movements and brutal speed/efficiency.


----------



## K-man (May 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Do you think it bears any similarities to wing chun? I mean, from what I have seen, it looks like wing chun without any focus on forms or centerline theory. What they share in common is the lack of any flowery, useless movements and brutal speed/efficiency.


To be honest I don't think it has much at all in common with wing chun. The WC I have seen had deep stances and none of the techniques of KM. Things like the 360 defence and helmet blocking don't happen in any other traditional styles I have seen either. There are a number of similarities with karate and Muay Thai and at a higher level jujutsu starts to be part of it as well. And, there is an element of BJJ in the mix as well, though not the take down and control component. 
:asian:


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

K-man said:


> To be honest I don't think it has much at all in common with wing chun. The WC I have seen had deep stances and none of the techniques of KM. Things like the 360 defence and helmet blocking don't happen in any other traditional styles I have seen either. There are a number of similarities with karate and Muay Thai and at a higher level jujutsu starts to be part of it as well. And, there is an element of BJJ in the mix as well, though not the take down and control component.
> :asian:



I don't know what lineage of wing chun you have seen, but in my experience our stances are higher than most styles. The reasoning is quite simple: hands are used to attack the opponent from the waist up, feet are used to attack from the waist down, so we wouldn't want to get into a deep stance which would take our hands AWAY from their target area. However, there is one exception: the pole form has deep stances that resemble the low horse stance from other styles.


----------



## Crossracer (May 21, 2014)

My teaching focuses on good balance, and simple techniques done well. I try to make it very simple because trying to do complex movements in a high stress moment is a high failure result. 
    I'm always looking for new or better ways to teach . 

  Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-man (May 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I don't know what lineage of wing chun you have seen, but in my experience our stances are higher than most styles. The reasoning is quite simple: hands are used to attack the opponent from the waist up, feet are used to attack from the waist down, so we wouldn't want to get into a deep stance which would take our hands AWAY from their target area. However, there is one exception: the pole form has deep stances that resemble the low horse stance from other styles.


Krav has a natural fighting stance similar to a boxers stance. It also tends to be left or right side rather than both sides although you will find that trained martial artists will switch their stance. In my experience, and I have not studied WC, WC puts a lot of emphasis on 'rooting' and correct formal foot position. KM does none of that and in fact really promotes the opposite.
:asian:


----------



## TeenTendo (Jun 14, 2014)

krav maga relies on a person's natural instincts and reflexes for self-defense. Awareness and mental conditioning are integral to krav maga training. Krav maga's philosophy is never to do more than necessary, but to react with speed, economy of motion, and the appropriate measure of force.krav maga emphasizes that there are no rules on the street. If a situation is dire, the defender must do whatever is necessary to overcome the threat. This may include multiple strikes to the groin, throat, and kidneys, a finger planted into an eye, shouting into an attacker's ear, or a head butt or a bite to the neck. Because of this philosophy, krav maga is not suited for tournaments and must be practiced under controlled conditions.Krav maga uses the concept of "continuous motion" to complete a defense.  Krav maga uses the same building blocks from the simplest defenses to the most advanced techniques including empty-handed defenses and disarms against bladed weapons, firearms, hand grenades, and even rocks.


----------



## K-man (Dec 15, 2014)

mebalek said:


> EVEN after 30 YEARS MARTIAL EXPERIENCE ther is no SURVIVAL GUARANTIE IN A STRET FIGHT .


So, what is your point exactly?


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 7, 2015)

Krav Maga is a trap, its dirty boxing, thats it, nothing special, and its not as great as it seems, I'm telling you from experience. However against someone who does not know any martial arts, or a ameture boxer/kickboxer, it can be extremely effective.


----------



## K-man (Feb 7, 2015)

smiller2144 said:


> Krav Maga is a trap, its dirty boxing, thats it, nothing special, and its not as great as it seems, I'm telling you from experience. However against someone who does not know any martial arts, or a ameture boxer/kickboxer, it can be extremely effective.


Hmm! Krav has different levels and is very interesting. Might I suggest that you look at a different school if the one you saw had nothing special.


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 7, 2015)

K-man said:


> Hmm! Krav has different levels and is very interesting. Might I suggest that you look at a different school if the one you saw had nothing special.



I may do, there is only one near me though. But yeah it was very strange and all they did was boxing and eye gouging. I'd rather stick to BJJ an Muay Thai personally.


----------



## K-man (Feb 7, 2015)

smiller2144 said:


> I may do, there is only one near me though. But yeah it was very strange and all they did was boxing and eye gouging. I'd rather stick to BJJ an Muay Thai personally.


Well last week we worked on escaping every choke you could dream up, we did combination punching on the pads, fighting from the ground, 360 defence against blunt weapons and knives and developing more power in your strikes. We always finish off with about 10 minutes defence against the knife. Next week will be firearm disarms using a variety of weapons from sawn off shotgun to rifle and AK47, plus of course handguns. It's about time we revisited multiple attackers and we might look at escaping from various positions on the ground. We'll probably work on a few restraining techniques as well and discuss the legal aspects of each situation. That should keep my guys going for another week. 

Certainly eye gouging is part and parcel of Krav but we don't dwell on it.


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 8, 2015)

K-man said:


> Well last week we worked on escaping every choke you could dream up, we did combination punching on the pads, fighting from the ground, 360 defence against blunt weapons and knives and developing more power in your strikes. We always finish off with about 10 minutes defence against the knife. Next week will be firearm disarms using a variety of weapons from sawn off shotgun to rifle and AK47, plus of course handguns. It's about time we revisited multiple attackers and we might look at escaping from various positions on the ground. We'll probably work on a few restraining techniques as well and discuss the legal aspects of each situation. That should keep my guys going for another week.
> 
> Certainly eye gouging is part and parcel of Krav but we don't dwell on it.



That sounds quite interesting, say is there a belt system at your krav maga?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2015)

smiller2144 said:


> However against someone who does not know any martial arts, or a ameture boxer/kickboxer, it can be extremely effective.



Well so can any martial art really.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Well so can any martial art really.


It is our saving grace that most idiots don't train.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> It is our saving grace that most idiots don't train.



Yeah. Sadly most of them also pick up the pack mentality


----------



## K-man (Feb 8, 2015)

smiller2144 said:


> That sounds quite interesting, say is there a belt system at your krav maga?


Yes there is, but the guys aren't particularly interested in belts or ranks. We only wear belts when we join with other schools for joint training.


----------



## Transk53 (May 16, 2015)

One question. Have any of you peeps the the Fight Quest TV series?. Two American fellas that sampled different MA. One was on Krav.


----------



## K-man (May 16, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> One question. Have any of you peeps the the Fight Quest TV series?. Two American fellas that sampled different MA. One was on Krav.


Yes, I have a copy of it. I downloaded it off YouTube.


----------



## Transk53 (May 16, 2015)

K-man said:


> Yes, I have a copy of it. I downloaded it off YouTube.



Is what you see on there indicative of what you teach. Forgive my ignorance, but I figured elsewhere it would be like slimmed down?


----------



## K-man (May 17, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Is what you see on there indicative of what you teach. Forgive my ignorance, but I figured elsewhere it would be like slimmed down?


What you are looking at here is what I would consider the full military version of Krav. I noticed a seminar here recently where one of the Krav schools was offering to teach weapon tactics to police and security. 

We don't teach that and I haven't trained that. I may in future but I have to travel OS for that training and there are complications for me at present that may prevent that happening.

But we do train the disarms including disarms against military style weapons.

Now when we get to the actual training, no it is not at the intensity of the Israeli training and there are numerous reasons for that. Also, for logistical reasons we don't do the fieldwork that you see in the video. For us it is just not possible unless we could organise it for a weekend along with three or four other schools.


----------



## drop bear (May 17, 2015)

K-man said:


> What you are looking at here is what I would consider the full military version of Krav. I noticed a seminar here recently where one of the Krav schools was offering to teach weapon tactics to police and security.
> 
> We don't teach that and I haven't trained that. I may in future but I have to travel OS for that training and there are complications for me at present that may prevent that happening.
> 
> ...



What would your krav look like in comparison?


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

K-man said:


> What you are looking at here is what I would consider the full military version of Krav. I noticed a seminar here recently where one of the Krav schools was offering to teach weapon tactics to police and security.
> 
> We don't teach that and I haven't trained that. I may in future but I have to travel OS for that training and there are complications for me at present that may prevent that happening.
> 
> ...



I did wonder about the intensity, whether it was for the cameras, or a true reflection. Bias towards the latter though. I had seen some of the other Fight Quest episodes, the Krav one was a bit of an eye opener.


----------



## K-man (May 17, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I did wonder about the intensity, whether it was for the cameras, or a true reflection. Bias towards the latter though. I had seen some of the other Fight Quest episodes, the Krav one was a bit of an eye opener.


The Krav I teach was developed with Israeli Krav guys for Australian conditions. We don't have many people running around with military style weapons. The disarms are all similar whether the weapons are military or not. If the weapon has a strap the disarm becomes a choke rather than simply taking the weapon, but having a weapon of your own isn't part of our training.

Intensity is a difficult thing. Krav has a high student turnover unlike Aikido or karate where people will train for many years. The better the guys get, the harder you can train but I only have a handful that I trust to go really hard and then you have to start using protective gear. With people that have just started you have to go back to the beginning and start afresh. Now, in itself, that isn't a problem because you can just put the better guys together and get them to go harder. The flip side is that we use the guys with a bit of experience to help the newbies.

So yes, I would say some of the intensity was for the cameras but those guys were all young and fit and living in a very dangerous part of the world where it is more than likely they may have to use their skills. I am fortunate that where I live I can choose to train a martial art because it appeals, rather than of necessity, and I have a number of older guys who feel the same way. They want to know that if they ever need to defend themselves they have the ability while knowing it is most unlikely they will ever have to.


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

K-man said:


> So yes, I would say some of the intensity was for the cameras but those guys were all young and fit and living in a very dangerous part of the world where it is more than likely they may have to use their skills. I am fortunate that where I live I can choose to train a martial art because it appeals, rather than of necessity, and I have a number of older guys who feel the same way. They want to know that if they ever need to defend themselves they have the ability while knowing it is most unlikely they will ever have to.



Well, I can't relate  to both those just yet. Yeah though, that is a very good outlook, or philosophy



K-man said:


> Intensity is a difficult thing. Krav has a high student turnover unlike Aikido or karate where people will train for many years. The better the guys get, the harder you can train but I only have a handful that I trust to go really hard and then you have to start using protective gear. With people that have just started you have to go back to the beginning and start afresh. Now, in itself, that isn't a problem because you can just put the better guys together and get them to go harder. The flip side is that we use the guys with a bit of experience to help the newbies.



Been on the end of that process myself. Have to concede though, I was fascinated with the striking distances involved. Mostly though was the ferocity of the striking. Many years ago down at the marina, one of the now defunct shops, had a Isreali women working there. She married a Brit, who was a academic. Sadly I don't remember her name, but she gave me a little outsiders view of the situation there. Only basic stuff really, but enough to understand a little. So I can follow a few things, but I do understand a little on the military situation. Just thinking about paying more attention to Krav.
.


----------



## K-man (May 17, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Well, I can't relate  to both those just yet. Yeah though, that is a very good outlook, or philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I fell into Krav by chance. I was more interested in Systema. Then a couple of mates got right into Krav and invited me to join them. Krav is very effective but there are a couple of areas where I like the Systema approach more, in particular when it comes to multiple attackers or fighting on the ground. Krav have a clear adage ... 'never ever go to the ground'. As a result there isn't as much training on the ground as you find in Systema where the attitude is more ... 'ok, you might go to the ground so you need to be comfortable fighting from the ground'. Of course, neither advocate staying on the ground.


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

K-man said:


> To be honest, I fell into Krav by chance. I was more interested in Systema. Then a couple of mates got right into Krav and invited me to join them. Krav is very effective but there are a couple of areas where I like the Systema approach more, in particular when it comes to multiple attackers or fighting on the ground. Krav have a clear adage ... 'never ever go to the ground'. As a result there isn't as much training on the ground as you find in Systema where the attitude is more ... 'ok, you might go to the ground so you need to be comfortable fighting from the ground'. *Of course, neither advocate staying on the ground*.




Yeah, nor would I.


----------



## kravazon (Jun 7, 2015)

As for the intensity, it's really depended on my trainer. Some will slow everything down and explain the technique really carefully. Some trainers I've worked with will do a great job explaining the techniques, but then they'll annihilate you in the intensity. It also depends on the partner you're working with. Some of the ladies I practice with aren't as aggressive as some of the dudes I work with. I've definitely had some classes where the intensity is at least in the same ballpark as this Fight Quest episode, but not quite as ridiculous.


----------



## marques (Jun 8, 2015)

Visit (and train in) a few KM academies, from different organisations if possible, and you will see.


----------



## pcmolter (Jan 31, 2016)

Krav is a great and easy system to learn

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

